# My first 5 Vegas



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

mmmmm it was good
So good I decided to get some strudel and enjoy the view.
I could definitely get used to this.

Yes that is a rock holding up my cigar, lol its the best I got right now!

My view of New Hampshire


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, excellent view while smoking a cigar. I really enjoyed the 5 Vegas Classic as well. I've only had one though. And there is nothing wrong with a rock holding up your cigar, I don't have anything at the moment, but I hope you enjoyed the smoke...as well as the view.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

good cigar, Nice view, I miss New England myself. Pretty area.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

There's something to be said for not living in a city. Enjoy your smokes.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is a great cigar. Never had a complaint about them yet


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Love your cigar rock! Nice view and good cigar!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great cigar and the view probably helps with all that "serenity now" kind of thinking. My backyard is a copy of that but not as expansive,,,,the strudel looks good and it's making me hungry.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice. I like the cigar holder.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice stick & love the view!

Series "A" are my favorite 5 Vegas.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I have 4 boxes of various 5 Vegas Classics in the humi as we speak. One of the best all around cheaper cigars ive tried. The 5 Vegas Miami is my go to expensive smoke (thats still cheap).


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Dammit! Now I want a cigar rock.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

The rock is awesome. But you should get a Ronson to light those bad boys with. It would make lighting a lot easier.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

That looks like a great morning! I am going to go out in the creek tonight looking for a cigar rock...yours actually looks very stylish.


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Loving that cigar rock! relaxing view as well


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

:smoke2:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice rock. Where can I find one of those?:dance:

Seriously nice view ya got there.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great place to smoke a cigar! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmm, looks like that rock was made to hold cigars!

I've only tried the 5 Vegas Gold so far. I liked it quite a bit being a cigar noob and a fan of milder cigars right now. I plan on moving through their entire line and give them all a shot.

Great view, btw!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great view, Great cigar, Great rock. What else is there.


----------



## Smdmmfd (Oct 8, 2009)

Sweet view


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

Great view! I had my first Vegas 5 classic yesterday, it was fantastic! I think i am going to buy a box of 18 this weekend! Great view also!


----------

